# شقـه للايجـار بالقـرب من السـراج مـول



## اسلام محمد (16 نوفمبر 2011)

كود الاعلان : 116114
شقه للايجار قانون جديد 220 م بالمنطقه الثامنه بالقرب من السراج مول 
مكونه من : (3 نوم و3ريسبشين و3حمام ومطبخ ) 
	بها اسانسير 
	مطلوب 3750 نهائياً 
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: شقـه للايجـار بالقـرب من السـراج مـول*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

